# Hognose breeding updates



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Toffeebelly girl laid 10 good eggs this morning, fathered by the Extreme red Albino Anaconda
Also had my first Royal clutch out, Sterlings, Cinnys, Pewters, Pastels and normals, great start to the season.


----------

